# VZW- What to wait for - GS4, Note 3, Moto X, Nexus 5?



## david617 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Which phone on Verizon are you waiting for?*​
*VZW- What to wait for - GS4, Note 3, Moto X, Nexus 5?*

GS4425.00%Note 316.25%Motorola X743.75%Nexus 5425.00%Something else -explain in post00.00%


----------



## david617 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's coming time to say goodbye to my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon. At some point this year I want to upgrade to either the Galaxy S4, Note 3, Motorola X, or Nexus 5.

I'm leaning towards the Nexus 5, but that can be in October...

The S4 seems like a good choice, but I'm afraid it might be too locked down to support my crack flashing habits..

Note 3 is kind of a curve ball here.. If the specs are incredible I might look a it.

Motorola X. Need I say more? The rumor mill is crazy.

Anyways, what are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38947-what-are-your-plans-for-a-new-phone/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

First off we know absolutely nothing about 3 of the 4 devices, including if they even exist. Second, we don't know IF verizon will get these devices (safe to assume they would with the exception of the Nexus but who knows).


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd say dump Verizon, they continue to make the lives of those who enjoy modding their phones difficult. They also have a tendency to bastardize the configurations of most of the phones they do get. Oh not to mention the ever increasing cost of their plans. I'm planning on going to an unlocked phone with a pay as you go carrier. The phone possibilities are limited only by your budget at that point.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I wish google would settle on a particular design for the nexus devices. I'm sick of buying all new accessories every time I buy a new phone. I love the current nexus- perfect size imo. Replace the cheap plastic with something else and I would buy it again.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> I wish google would settle on a particular design for the nexus devices. I'm sick of buying all new accessories every time I buy a new phone. I love the current nexus- perfect size imo. Replace the cheap plastic with something else and I would buy it again.


Google doesn't make phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

akellar said:


> Google doesn't make phones
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Pretty sure he knows that and that's not what he meant. Sure it isn't Google making the phone, but I guarantee they have final say on the size and design of the nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Pretty sure he knows that and that's not what he meant. Sure it isn't Google making the phone, but I guarantee they have final say on the size and design of the nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I would disagree. I'm sure they give guidelines and work with the manufacturer but there's a reason they make an os and not devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Personally I'm holding out for the Nexus 6 on Verizon. Now with more bloatware!


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

akellar said:


> Google doesn't make phones
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


let me clarify: The nexus brand is suppose to be "the" google phone, no? I think they should settle on a particular design like apple did with the iphone. It would make accessorizing it a whole lot easier.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> let me clarify: The nexus brand is suppose to be "the" google phone, no? I think they should settle on a particular design like apple did with the iphone. It would make accessorizing it a whole lot easier.


They would have to manufacture them then like apple does. No 3rd party manufacture is going to agree to have no input in design that makes their device standout. It's all about branding for the manufacturer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

masully84 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38947-what-are-your-plans-for-a-new-phone/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


This. Now STAHP.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> This. Now STAHP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Feel better?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> This. Now STAHP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Do you mean?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


No. This.

(image removed by moderator)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ali ayan (Mar 9, 2013)

according to me gs4 is the most high end mobile among the following....


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

akellar said:


> They would have to manufacture them then like apple does. No 3rd party manufacture is going to agree to have no input in design that makes their device standout. It's all about branding for the manufacturer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is completely untrue.

And regardless, google owns motorola so they could manufacture whatever the hell they want if they choose to.

edit: and btw, apple doesn't even manufacture their own phones,


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

akellar said:


> I would disagree. I'm sure they give guidelines and work with the manufacturer but there's a reason they make an os and not devices.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They made and designed the Chrome Pixel, they will be in on the making of future Moto phones, so a future Nexus designed by Google isnt out of the question especially if it ends up being Moto

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> No. This.
> 
> (image removed by moderator)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Trying to make jokes using images of a terrorist attack on america where thousands of innocent people were killed is a quick way to get banned. Good riddance to you sir.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> No. This.
> 
> (image removed by moderator)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It was my post that was quoted and I missed what this douche bag posted. Oh well I hope you do get banned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Note II, right now. The end.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm really considering the HTC one. The build quality is got me hooked. I just know there are two other phones glooming that could persuade me.

I'm tired of cheep production phones. I want something solid, great production, and new. Something that might be relevant in 2 years i know that's asking a lot.

I will be leaving Verizon for AT&T due to the differences infrastructure. Verizon's 3G is crap with a nation wide average of 700kb down. While AT&T is 2.6Mb on HSPA+21 that maxes at 7Mb or close to. Which can still be upgraded by the way where Verizon's 3G is maxed.

My thinking is while Verizon's 4G is great their 3G is super bad, and where i work its mostly 3G and spotted 4G. So if your on Verizon's 4g then drop to 3g if your watching youtube your screwed because Verizon's 3G cant handle streaming video. Took me 40mn to listen to a 15mn video on Friday I was so pissed. With AT&T you go from 4G to 3G(HSPA+21which isn't for 4G) with almost 4 times the download speed of Verizon's 3G the hand off is going to be much more seem less.

I have been with Verizon for 7 years and I am very apprehensive about leaving. Verizon's 4G is great it has to be because their 3G worthless. I truly feel until we reach a time when everything is 4G having a faster 3G is just as important as their 4G network.

I just think AT&T upgrading their network to HSPA+21 before rolling out 4G was a very smart move so for the next few years i am saying The GSM networks will probably be bestway to go then possibly back to Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

